
Thread goes open source, offering a viable de facto standard for IoT - tdrnd
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/toward-the-next-frontier-in-networking
======
brudgers
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11678510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11678510)

One of its themes is that the code is open source but the protocol itself is
not. This may be because there is a trend toward existing implementations as a
prerequisite for standardization and by keeping the protocol itself "private"
keeping a competitive advantage until such time as the proposed standard is
opened for comment by the standardization body.

